# Recall service performed without permission



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

It would be illegal NOT to do any Federally mandated recall and or TSB that is designed to keep your Chevy happy?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah them goofer balls love to hack the shield .. buy a verano shield and tell the goofer balls not to touch the shield ..


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would not worry about it, no reason not to have this recall preformed. I saw little or no change in my MPG having this done. Even if the risk of fire is small, what would have happened if your engine developed an oil leak and you left the fire prone panel in place? 

To me the risk outweighs any benifit of this panel.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Is the Verano shield designed to the point that you won't have it risked being hacked if left on during service?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Verano shield is identical to the Cruze shield.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

No......the dealer cannot perform any recall without owner permission, ever.

The proceedure, if the owner has not come in for the recall, is to alert the customer of a open recall.
Explain to the customer what is to be done.
If the customer chooses to have the recall performed a repair order will be prepared and the owner must sign it, authorizing the work.

The only time a dealer can legally perform a recall without a customer signature, is when the car is new in stock or is a affected car in used car inventory that has the open recall.

This dealer has found a quick buck method to make a half hour labor without asking the customer.

Legally, you are owed a cover and installation for service without authorization.

The Buick and Chevrolet cover have the same part number and are shipped uncut.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They did mine without my approval. I had declined several times before. They just assumed it would be ok. I was furious. But...they can't officially order a Verano shield for a Cruze...and I didn't feel like dealing with it anymore. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

But isn't a Recall Federally mandated? A TSB on the other hand is an in house campaign. If the Dealer doesn't perform what the NHTSA calls for, the Car isn't compliant with the law and the Dealer and G.M. could be liable?


----------



## N1029676 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you for your posts. I spoke with the service manager who said we can wait for another Cruze to come in for a recall and swap them out, which is acceptable as long as I can quickly inspect the shield before it is swapped.

I also brought up the Verano and he said he wasn't familiar with that but would look into it. I have a month to get this squared away so I'm content for now. The manager seemed like he was willing to work with me and fix this.

Edit: What year on the Verano? I'm looking on GMPartsDirect.com at the 2012-2014 Buick Verano and it looks similar to the Cruze with the cut out section (I think).

2012 - Buick - Verano - Base - BODY HARDWARE - RADIATOR SUPPORT - SPLASH SHIELDS


----------



## N1029676 (Mar 5, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> But isn't a Recall Federally mandated? A TSB on the other hand is an in house campaign. If the Dealer doesn't perform what the NHTSA calls for, the Car isn't compliant with the law and the Dealer and G.M. could be liable?


I'm no lawyer here, but a recall can be waivered like I have done in the past at previous dealerships. It is my property which they modified without my consent which is where the problem lies. If it was their property there would be absolutely no issue at all aside from being a silly fix.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> But isn't a Recall Federally mandated? A TSB on the other hand is an in house campaign. If the Dealer doesn't perform what the NHTSA calls for, the Car isn't compliant with the law and the Dealer and G.M. could be liable?


The feds can't come to your house and hack up the engine shield on your car. Similarly, they can't tell your dealership to do it either. The feds can simply force GM to pay for your dealer to do it IF you consent to it. I've made it clear to my dealers (I've visited two) that I do NOT want to have it done, and they both left it alone.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Eddy, yes, you are correct inasmuch as it is indeed a fedeally mandated repair.
That means that the manufacturer must make every effort to find and alert owners of the affected vehicle and the update must be performed, in a timely manner, at no cost to the owner of the vehicle.
The NHTSA however, cannot force any owner to have the recall performed.....it is not NHTSA's property.
But, when the car becomes a trade in, if at a Chevrolet (or any G.M.) dealer for that matter, the recall must be performed prior to resale.
In the event the car is traded in at, say, a Toyota dealer, they are not expected to research a non Toyota vehicle for open recalls so they can just put it on the lot.
Once the car is sold to a new owner, the V.I.N. is now sent into a database that each manufacturer monitors.
When the V.I.N. pops up, the new owner is sent a recall notice.
Often, the new owner takes the car to its branded dealer for service and again, at that time, the new owner is alerted to the open recall and it can be addressed at that time.

There is no liability to G.M. if the recall is refused, but it behooves the dealer to get a signed repair order indicating the owner has chosen to not have the recall performed.

Did I clarify successfully?
If I missed something, just ask.

Rob


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Wait a Minute!*



Eddy Cruze said:


> It would be illegal NOT to do any Federally mandated recall and or TSB that is designed to keep your Chevy happy?


With all due respect Eddy Cruze, I don't believe your statement to be true. The vehicle's owner has the option to opt-out, which I have done with my Cruze. My dealership's Service Manager doesn't like it, but he knows he cannot cross that line.

FWIW, every single GM-certified tech at the dealership has told me they'd NEVER permit anyone to hack up their shield. Why? Because the shield was specifically engineered for the Cruze to increase fuel efficiency, vehicle stability at speed and to protect the engine and related components from damage. Moreover, I was told the alleged shield/oil fire issue was a result of sloppy techs not properly doing their job.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The recall was the result of two 'Human Caused' errors.

1. Individuals performing oil/filter sevices were allowing the oil to run down the front of the engine when removing the oil filter 'Cap'.
2. Same individuals, when replacing the 'O'ring on the aforementioned cap, did not put the ring in the retaining channel correctly.

This also result in oil running down the front of the block.....both situations allowed oil to 'puddle' on top of the shield near the front catalyst exit.
Air flow, at speed could throw the oil at the very hot pipe......you know the rest of the story.
It was also found that should the trans cooler lines develop a leak the potental of oil accumulation in the same area was possible.

G.M.'s fix....cut out the entire center section and let the combustable fluids hit the ground.

Truth be told, since most operators cannot even locate the hood release let alone look under it, the modification made sense.
To those of us that like to look under the hood, just cause we like to frett over such things, the recall is unnecessary overkill.
Heh heh.

Rob


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

You can also order one from the 2014's. I just had one for rental and looked at it and it looks fine compared to the cut ones. Again however this recall is not mandatory. You could still have the fire if someone drop a bunch of oil on the turbo and didn't clean it up. This is a just a easy way to take liability away from GM which is a smart move seeing how we sue for just looking at someone in this country.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Robby said:


> The recall was the result of two 'Human Caused' errors.
> 
> 1. Individuals performing oil/filter sevices were allowing the oil to run down the front of the engine when removing the oil filter 'Cap'.
> 2. Same individuals, when replacing the 'O'ring on the aforementioned cap, did not put the ring in the retaining channel correctly.



I think there is a third possible scenario of a person spilling excess oil when filling the engine with oil, oil pours down the front of block across hot turbo and pools on lower shield. 

I noticed the 1.6T in the Holden Cruze has the valve cover reversed(oil fill on back of engine), I assume to help eliminate this as a possibility. 
http://performancedrive.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/2014-Holden-Cruze-SRi-V-1.6T-engine.jpg


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Just a small spill of oil can make a large mess across the front of the engine. (raises hand) Been there, cleaned that up.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Orange CruZen*



spacedout said:


> I noticed the 1.6T in the Holden Cruze has the valve cover reversed(oil fill on back of engine), I assume to help eliminate this as a possibility.
> http://performancedrive.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/2014-Holden-Cruze-SRi-V-1.6T-engine.jpg


*Whoa Nellie, you mean the folks 'Down Under' get an orange Cruze?!? *How cool is that. Give me an Inferno Orange Cruze any day of the week. The many shades of grey, black, white and blue we get up here is wearisome.


click image for easter egg


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Whoa Nellie, you mean the folks 'Down Under' get an orange Cruze?!? *How cool is that. Give me an Inferno Orange Cruze any day of the week. The many shades of grey, black, white and blue we get up here is wearisome.
> 
> 
> click image for easter egg


"Autumn Orange" was available for 2013 and late 2012 models. It's not quite as bright as the pictured Holden, but it was a nice color. I had intended to order it, but it was discontinued for 2014, so it couldn't be paired with the Diesel. Otherwise, we've had Victory Red/Red Hot since 2012 and the beloved, perennial favorite, CRT, available on all model years. I'm with you on the lack of bolder colors in the North American Cruze, though. My wife wanted to order an Atlantis Blue, but a stroke of divine providence landed me in the newly-introduced Rainforest Green, which seems to be catching on quite nicely among Cruze buyers.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Mine was removed also when I took the car in for other service on my 2011 LS. They can and will do it if the company feels the presence of this shield is a safety issue which it was deemed so. That is why it a TSB to remove it. THey were afraid cars were going to catch on fire with this shield on due to incompetent oil change technicians. So don't get your panties in a wad over it. Whether it is right or wrong they will remove a shield if they see one and it honestly doesn't matter that much.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Prior to an oil change last year, my dealer told me they were going to do the recall work on the shield. I very firmly said, "No, do NOT touch it." Too bad the techs never got my message. They ripped my shield off, per the recall. When I told them they now have to put a new one on, they balked at first, then did the work, no charge. Every single time I take it in for any service, they say, "You have an open recall." I tell them, "DO NOT TOUCH IT." One dealer went so far as to argue with me saying they HAVE to. To date, my shield is still on.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That is the reason I let them cut mine within the first month of the recall, I did not want a headache of telling them to leave it alone everytime I go to a dealer for service. I wish I still had mine or someone would make an aluminum replacement. 

Some will say i'm crazy but to me there was a slight effect in highway speed handling with the cut shield. Looking at my mpg logs from before and after, my overall average dropped 1 mpg too. I do drive around 70% highway so it would make sense if there was any effect on MPG it would be easier seen when aerodynamics come into play(at highway speeds), with the cruise control set at the same speed driving similar routes.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

N1029676 said:


> I recently brought my car in for a check engine light problem involving the thermostat and for an oil change. They found a few other issues that will require some service in the future too. The thermostat was replaced fixing the problem (as far as I can tell) but, the dealership also performed the engine shield modification recall (on my 2011 Cruze LS) without permission or notification prior to the service.
> 
> Is it normal to perform services on a vehicle without permission?
> 
> ...


they did you a favor at no charge! send them a thank you card for thinking of your safety.


----------



## Tatsu_oz (Feb 6, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Whoa Nellie, you mean the folks 'Down Under' get an orange Cruze?!? *How cool is that. Give me an Inferno Orange Cruze any day of the week. The many shades of grey, black, white and blue we get up here is wearisome.
> 
> 
> click image for easter egg


I don't know where that picture came from but the Orange, called Fantale is only available on the hatch not the sedan. 
Check it here Holden Cruze 2014 - Exterior - Holden.com.au. It does have Victorian plates on it which is where the Aussie Cruze is made so it's possibly a GM test vehicle.

Besides, I think the colour is woeful and disgusting. The dealer had one on the lot when I bought mine & I didn't like it. But each to their own. I loved the Regal Peacock colour as soon as I saw it. I think it's the same as your 'Forrest Green' but i'm not sure. It looks black in anything except direct sunlight where it becomes green.


----------

